# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Vấn đề về RAM,nên lắp 2x1GB or 1x2GB?

## jackchau

các bạn cho mình hỏi nhé,mình có 2 thanh 1gb và 1 thanh 2gb bus 800,mình nên lắp thanh 2gb hay nên lắp 2x1gb thì máy mình sẽ chạy nhanh hơn vậy? hoặc nếu mình lắp thanh 2gb rùi có nên lắp thêm thanh 1gb nữa không {máy nhà mình chỉ có 2 khay thui}? mong các bạn trả lời mình sớm nha.thank

----------


## helloseo

lắp tất đi bạn mình đang lắp như vây nè tốc độ miễn chê. có 2 cái tội gì ko dùng .

----------


## quanvm

hai thanh ram của bạn có cùng tốc độ bus rồi nếu mà cùng hãng sản xuất và thì lắp vô đó main mới có hỗ trợ công nghệ dualchange đó hai thang cùng bú thi tốc độ xử lý được nhân đôi đó.

----------


## hoabaybay

khi dùng mainboard có chipset hỗ trợ "dual channel", người sử dụng cắm 2 thanh ram 1g cùng loại vào đúng khe thì tốc độ máy tính có thể cao hơn so với một thanh ram 2g.
còn bạn đã lắp cây 2g thì ko nên lắp cây 1g làm gì nữa vì lắp như vậy mấy cũng chỉ nhận thanh 2 mà thôi mà còn bị xung đột nữa

----------


## thuthao813

main của bạn có bus 1066/1333 roài vì có thể hỗ trợ ram bus 800/1066 phải ko ? cho nên main cũng đã hỗ trợ dual channel sẵn rồi. tốt nhất là có bao nhiêu xài bấy nhiêu như bạn hoangnamit đã nêu trên, có 3gb thì ngon hơn 2gn chứ nhỉ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## guitarandien

> các bạn cho mình hỏi nhé,mình có 2 thanh 1gb và 1 thanh 2gb bus 800,mình nên lắp thanh 2gb hay nên lắp 2x1gb thì máy mình sẽ chạy nhanh hơn vậy? hoặc nếu mình lắp thanh 2gb rùi có nên lắp thêm thanh 1gb nữa không {máy nhà mình chỉ có 2 khay thui}? mong các bạn trả lời mình sớm nha.thank


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin được góp ý như sau: 

nếu main có thể suport được tối đa là trên 3g ram thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể cắm thêm 1 thanh 1g nữa khi đó hệ thống sẽ nhận được là 3g ram, không hề ảnh hưởng đến hiệu năng của máy cũng như xung đột phần cứng ít khi xảy ra.

chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## suemall

đề nghị bqt ban nick tipro88, lý do : quảng cáo ko đúng chỗ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## sudo

neu may ban dung may nhe mhang binh thuong thi cam thanh 2nghi cung ok roi thanh kia vao cung duoc nhung thua thoi.

----------


## nguyenthypro

bạn lắp 2 thanh 1gb vào 2 khe nhé, thanh 2gb cất đi khi nào cần thì đem ra lắp!

----------


## phuongxoan

theo mình thì tùy theo công việc mà bạn xử lý những que ram của bạn , nếu chỉ chơi game bình thường + chát chít lung tung thì bạn nên gắn 2 thanh ram mỗi thanh 1g ( vì gắn 3g mà nhu cầu xử dụng ko cóa thì 2g với 3g chạy cũng giống nhau thôi ) cây 2g kia đem bán để nâng cấp máy tính

----------


## hocon84

tất nhiên dual ram hơn 1 ram rồi !!!thế cũng hỏi???

----------

